# Anyone treating lymes disease with bvt?



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You might try to PM ruthiesbees. She seems to impress me with the most knowledge here on Beesource in regards to bvt. If I'm not mistaken she is involved with a bvt group. Sorry to hear of your misfortune I wish you the best of health.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks slow drone I appreciate that.


----------

